# 46-0-0 price



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

How much are you guys paying per 50# bag? 48$ at site one for me and that was after talking them down from $58. Seems allot higher than last year.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

It's cheaper if you have an account - even as a homeowner. It's $35.86 for me in Atlanta, but that price is high too for urea. I found a Ewing near me that sells it for $21 :thumbup:


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> It's cheaper if you have an account - even as a homeowner. It's $35.86 for me in Atlanta, but that price is high too for urea. I found a Ewing near me that sells it for $21 :thumbup:


Can you set up an account as a homeowner? Is there a minimum to spend? I've noticed as a homeowner their prices have doubled over the past couple years! My local site one is not too helpful to homeowners even though I go in there knowing what I want/need. Thanks for the help!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yup. Can set up a commercial account if you want too.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I was getting better prices last year I guess. I bought allot of landscaping lights and stuff from the same guy each time so I guess he was just hooking me up. Do they have minimum yearly purchase amount to keep the account? I don't expect the same deals as guys spending 50k a year, but I also can't pay 50$ a bag all year.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I think the prices are similar here but in an average season I only use about 1 bag. I melt and spray mine at a .25lb per thousand rate when I apply growth regulator. I use a slow release as well to fill in the gap.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

It's been a year, but last bag I bought was under $20 from the local co-op.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Prices for bulk urea FOB NOLA are about 45% higher than at the same time last year.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Our Rural King sells it for $19.99 a bag if you have one of those nearby.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

I got the lesco spray only 46-0-0 bag for 28 at site one.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I think I paid around $34 for 50# bags of lesco at siteone a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I need to work on my negotiating skills a little bit I guess.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> I need to work on my negotiating skills a little bit I guess.


I've learned it really depends on who you talk to there. I created an account for my last visit and the guy who helped me told me that I would get a better price if I didn't use the account. I haven't quite figured out the secret handshake.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

TNTurf said:


> I think the prices are similar here but in an average season I only use about 1 bag. I melt and spray mine at a .25lb per thousand rate when I apply growth regulator. I use a slow release as well to fill in the gap.


how often are you spraying the .25lb/m?


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a commercial account with SiteOne . Here's my prices in Atlanta


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

bp2878 said:


> How much are you guys paying per 50# bag? 48$ at site one for me and that was after talking them down from $58. Seems allot higher than last year.


17$ here


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> I think I paid around $34 for 50# bags of lesco at siteone a couple weeks ago.


Man, they got me good. About 2 weeks ago I went to my local Siteone (Santa Rosa Beach, FL) and I paid $50 for the 50lb bag of Lesco 46-0-0 Sprayable granules. I should have done more research on the cost.


----------



## BSW05 (May 25, 2020)

Just got it for 15 bucks a bag at my local Co-Op


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Jace said:


> I have a commercial account with SiteOne . Here's my prices in Atlanta


@Jace

I just checked and the cheapest I see for me is $35.86. I wonder why the difference in price?


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > I have a commercial account with SiteOne . Here's my prices in Atlanta
> ...


Do you have a credit account with them ? My account is a credit account


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Jace said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Jace said:
> ...


@Jace 
I do not. Do you have the JD revolving credit or line of credit? I am going to open one of them up if it drops the price as much as it did for you. Plus they offer free shipping after you reach a certain threshold. This forums and the people who post rock with all the things you learn.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > I have a commercial account with SiteOne . Here's my prices in Atlanta
> ...


The reason the price is different between those two 46-0-0 is one has a Nitrogen stabilizer in it.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I get the same exact pricing on my account as @Jace does, but I didn't open a credit line. I'm COD. Could it be there's a difference between commercial & homeowner pricing? 
@Theycallmemrr make sure you compare them by stock #... there's a few variants and every store seems to carry different versions of it. Frustrating.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

corneliani said:


> I get the same exact pricing on my account as @Jace does, but I didn't open a credit line. I'm COD. Could it be there's a difference between commercial & homeowner pricing?
> @Theycallmemrr make sure you compare them by stock #... there's a few variants and every store seems to carry different versions of it. Frustrating.


 @corneliani 
I just checked using the same item no. and still had the same higher price. I thought I had a commercial account and will call later to see about getting it changed. I need some urea for a foliar applications after I get my lawn leveled with sand this season.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Jace said:
> ...


Good point. I also saw the price for item no. 098532, is $22.58 for @Jace and is its $44.46 for me.

*A side question: *@Mightyquinn Can I spray the nitrogen stabilized Urea for a longer release of Nitrogen or mix it with nonstabilized Urea and stabilized for some quick and long term feeding? Possibly spraying a higher amount of N/M without burning the grass.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

AFBiker2011 said:


> Deltahedge said:
> 
> 
> > I think I paid around $34 for 50# bags of lesco at siteone a couple weeks ago.
> ...


Yeah, the locations here in the panhandle are hit and miss. You really have to develop a relationship with the associates. I don't go there often enough to know who to ask for.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

There was some interesting banter on Matt Martin show last night about CRN vs DNIs and how they shouldnt be confused as the same thing (I only caught the tail end of the program, may go back & listen to the whole thing if I find the time). The argument is that a CRN fert has a delayed release factor (physical or chemical) while the DNi is more of an Efficiency control, whether during the soil (urease) or atmospheric (nitrification) process. Interestingly on my visit to siteone the other day the salesman was telling me the NOS+ has both a polyplus coating as well as the DMD infused. That would only work for granular products, I imagine, as I can't see how polyplus can be soluble.


----------



## dmnlewis (Aug 23, 2020)

I pay 22$ here in SoCal at siteone.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Good point. I also saw the price for item no. 098532, is $22.58 for @Jace and is its $44.46 for me.
> 
> *A side question: *@Mightyquinn Can I spray the nitrogen stabilized Urea for a longer release of Nitrogen or mix it with nonstabilized Urea and stabilized for some quick and long term feeding? Possibly spraying a higher amount of N/M without burning the grass.


Stabilized Nitrogen technically isn't a "slow release" product it just keeps it available in the soil longer than standard nitrogen. As for adding more Nitrogen to your spray, I would say NO just due to the fact that it's the salt in the fertilizer that can cause leaf tip burn and the Stabilizer shouldn't have any effect on that.

Here is some reading on Stabilized Nitrogen.

Understanding the different Nitrogen types in Fertilizer

Will your Nitrogen Stabilizer be Effective


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Good point. I also saw the price for item no. 098532, is $22.58 for @Jace and is its $44.46 for me.
> ...


@Mightyquinn 
Thanks for the links. I did not even think of the salt content.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

As others have mentioned try local co-ops or farm stores. I'm pay $13 for a 50lb bag of simplot urea.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

My local co-op doesn't carry it unfortunately so I'm stuck paying the $33 a bag at site one


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Wiley said:


> As others have mentioned try local co-ops or farm stores. I'm pay $13 for a 50lb bag of simplot urea.


Indeed. Just type in "fertilizer supplier" on google maps and see what there is. My local one sells 50lb urea for around $20 and $13 for 50lb of AMS. But they also sell bulk and will lend you a tow-able spreader as long as you got a truck. 
Then it is $180 for 1000lbs and you can just shovel it into plastic barrels for later


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I got the Lesco NOS at Site One, It was around 60 bucks for 2 bags after tax. I usually only go there for Urea and it's awkward every time. I ask the guy for Urea 46-0-0 and he always asks me "Do we carry that?" I have to tell him the website says they do. He goes to the back comes back with nothing, looks at my phone, types some stuff in the computer and goes to the back and comes back with 2 bags. This has happened twice. He's polite at least.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

rjw0283 said:


> I got the Lesco NOS at Site One, It was around 60 bucks for 2 bags after tax. I usually only go there for Urea and it's awkward every time. I ask the guy for Urea 46-0-0 and he always asks me "Do we carry that?" I have to tell him the website says they do. He goes to the back comes back with nothing, looks at my phone, types some stuff in the computer and goes to the back and comes back with 2 bags. This has happened twice. He's polite at least.


Do you go to the one off HWY 24 or the one in Aberdeen?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@Mightyquinn The one off 24. My friend went and got some a week after I did. He had the same experience as well. Maybe he's messing with us...

He paid 12 bucks more than I did.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Last year when I went he gave me FS Brand Urea. This year it was the Lesco NOS. Charged me about the same. I never get the brand they claim to have online. I just take whatever he can find.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Almost every time I go in there I deal with the lady that works there (she's worked there for awhile) and she has been more than helpful and knowledgeable on what they have. I haven't been in there in over a year so who knows if she still works there or not. I have had pretty good success with the one in Aberdeen too. I kind of live equal distance between both of them.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Almost every time I go in there I deal with the lady that works there (she's worked there for awhile) and she has been more than helpful and knowledgeable on what they have. I haven't been in there in over a year so who knows if she still works there or not. I have had pretty good success with the one in Aberdeen too. I kind of live equal distance between both of them.


I tend to go on Fridays.... Maybe he is the Friday guy. :lol:


----------

